# 14. Cross Country Spessart Tour am 06.05.2007



## gerald_ruis (22. Januar 2007)

*E I N L A D U N G zur*
*14. Cross Country Spessart Tour am 05./06. Mai 2007*




*




*
*Die Strecke(n):* 
Singel Trails, Feld & Wanderwege, Schotter 

*32 km* & 700 Hm 
(Start 9:00 - 9:15 Uhr) 
1 x Verpflegungsstation

*64 km* & 1.400 Hm 
(Start 8:00 - 8:15 Uhr)
3 x Verpflegungsstationen

*Unkostenbeitrag:* *6,- *




*Viele weitere Infos:* 
Auf unserer Homepage unter *Das Event im Mai 2007*


----------



## harryg. (22. Januar 2007)

Termin 6.5. steht im Terminkalender (wenn hier schon mal direkt um die Ecke was sattfindet...), Online-Umfrage ausgefüllt.
Grüße
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (28. Januar 2007)

Ich werde sicherlich auch (zum ersten mal) mitmachen!


----------



## gerald_ruis (26. März 2007)

Sooooo, endlich geschafft....wir haben die Genehmigungen der Strecke von den umliegenden Gemeinden & der Stadt Aschaffenburg erhalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Somit ist auch die Strecke jetzt offiziell und kann auch per GoogleMap HIER eingesehen werden 

Jetzt hoffen wir nur auf tolles Wetter


----------



## tyerax (22. April 2007)

sicherlich werden einige Mömlinger sich blicken lassen.... bis dann


----------



## gerald_ruis (24. April 2007)

tyerax schrieb:


> sicherlich werden einige Mömlinger sich blicken lassen.... bis dann


 
 Klasse - und nicht vergessen - tolles Wetter mitbringen


----------



## gerald_ruis (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Freunde !

Das war ein absolut geiles Wochenende  
Dank euch haben wir den Teilnehmer-Rekord neu aufgestellt. 
Nach vorläufigen Schätzungen sind wir bei *320 Starter*  - Wahnsinn!

Wir hoffen, euch hat es auch gefallen - uns war es ein Vergnügen so eine Tour auf die Beine zu stellen - und da stecken viele Stunden arbeit drin!

Es lebe der MTB-Sport  

Ich möchte es nicht versäumen, allen Club-Mitgliedern, Helfer und sonstige Beteiligte zu Danken. *Ganz besonders auch die, die nicht Mitglied sind und dennoch ihre Freuzeit für uns opfern (was heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich ist)* 

Ihr könnt ja gerne auch eure Meinung hier im Forum kund tun - gutes sowie negatives  


PS: Tour-Bilder sind online


----------



## harryg. (7. Mai 2007)

Nur soviel: Top Veranstaltung!
Grüße
Harry


----------



## MealsOnWheels (8. Mai 2007)

Richtig geniale Veranstaltung & eine Topp Strecke!  

Freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!

MoW


----------

